# Sandusky Bay



## InlandKid

any know what the water level is like out there? Heard in was low the other week but wondered if its back up? I wanna take the jon boat out for a hunt one morning but don't want to waste the time if its too low.


----------



## freyedknot

the whole west end of the bay from the edison bridge is mostly only 3 to 5 ft deep. and that all depends on the wind direction. a strong southwest or west wind will blow the water out and make it even shallower. also if you do venture out there take it slow . there are a lot of sunken piers and wallls to hit along with old trees and stumps. you bets bet would be to hunt willow point and then scout the other areas. WP does have a rather crude launch ,but i have launched my 16 ftr from it. not too much public land to set up on out there except willow point and pickeral creek shoreline.


----------



## InlandKid

Thanks for the info freyed, is there hunting allowed east of the bridge? There is the public launch east of the bridge on north side of land is why I asked. Thanks again.


----------



## freyedknot

yes and theres a launch on the south side to. cant remember the name,but it is a boat dealer that has a ramp. also dempseys is another . and one at cold creek and another in sandusky. the best public place east would be the sanbar just past johnsons island . can't miss it in daylight hours and it is loaded with cattails. always keep the wind direction in mind as even the east end can get a little too shallow for a boat to manouver in with a good westerly wind. you really need to take a boat ride in daylight hours to see whats up in the area.i have seen guys hunt from the rip rap of the edison bridge and i guess you could also hunt the railroad tracks just east of there too.


----------



## InlandKid

Thanks, you always seem to have the info when one needs it.


----------



## freyedknot

i see your from brooklyn. i live on fulton & memphis. been duck hunting for 40 yrs. i also have seen guys set up on the johnsons island causeway.


----------



## InlandKid

I live behind the high school off Biddulph. Ive been hunting for about ten yrs but been waterfowl hunting only 2 yrs and I've caught the duck flu and haven't even got my deer tag yet this year, too into duck hunting since i got a blind for my boat to want to go out for deer haha


----------

